# Beta-Test: Hearthstone-Datenbank



## ZAM (15. Januar 2014)

URL: http://hearthstone.buffed.de/
Version: 0.6.2 (Beta) (HS patch: 1.0.0.4944)
Stand: 14.03.2014 16:30

*Momentan testbar:*

Deckbuilder
Kartenbrowser
Karten-Editor
Suche
Listen und Einzelansicht für:

Erfolge
Quests
Mechaniken
Künstler
Übersicht eigene, erstellte Karten
Übersicht der Kartensammlung
Einstellungen
Hilfe-Seite/FAQ (Nie fertig ^^)
Infos: Expresstooltips
Karten-Sammlungen
Karten-Rücken
*Ziel:*

Wir wollen einen Hearthstone-Deckbuilder erstellen mit ein paar Community-Features, wie bspw. speicher- und vergleichbare Decks oder die eigene Kartenliste zum Vergleich und Abgleich, waas einem noch fehlt. Das ganze soll so weit wie möglich "responsive" sein, d.h. es soll auf Tablets und ggfs. auch Smartphones einsetzbar sein.

*Darauf solltet Ihr beim Testen besondert wert legen:*
- Bedienbarkeit
- Featurewünsche
- Desktop-, Smartphone- und Tablet-Nutzung
- Performance

*Bekannte Probleme*
- Möglicherweise etwas zu schwache Performance im Kartenbrowser

*Was es zu 100% nicht geben wird*
- Animierte Karten 

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. 
Es ist übrigens sinnvoll diesen Thread hier zu abonnieren.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2014)

*Update*Eben kam es zu dem Fehler, dass man seine Decks nicht speichern konnte. Das ist behoben.


----------



## Elenenedh (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn man im Deckbuilder was noch einmal speichert kommt die Warnung, dass alles an Text flöten ginge - der Text ist aber nach dem Speichern noch da, nur die Likes sind weg ohne dass man sie selbst zurücksetzt. Vielleicht muss die Meldung noch angepasst werden


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2014)

Beim Karteneditor ist es nicht möglich den Kreaturentyp festzulegen. Tolle Murlocs oder Bestien (oder was ganz neues) ist da leider nicht mit umsetzbar.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2014)

Beim Karteneditor fehlt der Kartenskin für Krieger.


----------



## Elenenedh (16. Januar 2014)

Karten mit 0 Manakosten werden nicht angezeigt beziehungsweise nicht gefunden, wenn man einfach nach Klassenfähigkeiten stöbert. Beispiel: Mondfeuer, Anregen, Schattenschritt.


----------



## d2wap (17. Januar 2014)

*Deck-Guides: *
Zwar sind links hübsch die Karten mit Mouse-OVer Effekt aufgelostet - aber es wäre doch toll die Karten visuell unter der Beschreibung des Users als Bild zu sehen. bzw. deren Anzahl die der Deckbauer verwendet hat.
Derzeit wirkt die linke Seite recht karg wenn der Deck-Guide-Schreiber nur ein paar Worte über sein Deck verliert :/

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hätte eine Idee für den Karten-Browser:[/font] 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sortierreihenfolge festlegen:[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nach Manakosten, nach Name, nach Typ...[/font]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2014)

Zu den AGB´s des Karteneditors (die ich vollkommen verstehen kann, weil ihr rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein wollt).

_Bei der Verwendung von Fremdbildern: Der Uploader bestätigt, dass er alle Rechte an den eingesandten Bildern besitzt und keine Rechte Dritter verletzt. Die alleinige Verantwortung dafür liegt beim Uploader. Der Uploader hält buffed.de von allen Ansprüchen Dritter frei._

_"__Bei der Verwendung von Fremdbildern" _- Gibt es auch Bilder die keine Fremdbilder sind?_
_

_"Der Uploader bestätigt, dass er alle Rechte an den eingesandten Bildern besitzt und keine Rechte Dritter verletzt."_ - Wie soll er das bestätigen?

Was für Bilder soll ich denn da einfügen? Ich meine, ist ja nett, wenn ZAM ein Bild von sich hochläd. Wir wissen ja alle das es ZAM ist. Aber wenn ich ein Bild von zB mir hochladen würde, hätte ich keine Möglichkeit zu beweisen das es sich dabei um mich handelt und das ich eine Berechtigung dazu habe.

Ähnlich ist das mit sämtlichen Bildern im Internet. Ich habe 3 Karten erstellt und alle sind gelöscht worden. Entschuldigung, das ich keine Email mit der schriftlichen Bestätigung des Erstellers beigefügt habe. 

Abgesehen davon, wie wollt ihr die Einhaltung der AGB´s kontrollieren? Manuell?


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Bilder die keine Fremdbilder sind?


Ja, du als Motiv und von dir aufgenommene/gemalte.



> Abgesehen davon, wie wollt ihr die Einhaltung der AGB´s kontrollieren? Manuell?


Das ist nichts Neues und ein Problem jeglicher Communities, bei denen nicht die eigene Familie und 3 Leute der aktive Kern sind. Die Handhabung ist seit jeher folgendermaßen. Es ist für uns natürlich unmöglich zu wissen, was geschützt ist. Es gibt ein Verwaltungstool fü rdie Bilder, in dem wir zumindest bereits Vorfiltern können, dass Inhalte den [regeln] und der [netiquette] entsprechen.

Wenn die Rechteinhaber Bilder mit eventuell geschütztem Material entdecken werden diese ohne Umwege nach Kentnissnahme direkt gelöscht. Durch den Passus und Zustimmung des Uploaders durch den Upload sichern wir uns ab, kein widerrechtlich verwendetes Material zuzulassen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2014)

d2wap schrieb:


> *Deck-Guides: *
> Zwar sind links hübsch die Karten mit Mouse-OVer Effekt aufgelostet - aber es wäre doch toll die Karten visuell unter der Beschreibung des Users als Bild zu sehen. bzw. deren Anzahl die der Deckbauer verwendet hat.



Das kannst du in den Settings umstellen.


----------



## Eyora (18. Januar 2014)

Sag mal Zam, könnte man das Verlinken von Karten vereinfachen?
In den Listen z.B. stehtder Name und wenn man drübergeht, kommen die Eigenschaften der Karten. Nun bin ich ja kein Code-Profi und weiß bei deinen angegebenen Verlinkungen gar nicht, welche ich nehmen muss.

Ich fände es toll wenn man in der Kartenansicht z.b. dieser hier http://hearthstone.b.../Leerwandler-48, einfach auf die Karte drauf klicken könnte und automatisch kopiert er mir den richtigen Code in die Zwischenablage, sodass ich es in Kommentaren und Foren verwenden kann.

Desweiteren fände ich es beim Deckbuilder gut, wenn man bereits vorhandene Deck auswählen und überspeichern könnte.
Eine Funktion wäre auch nicht schlecht, mit der man in der Liste, die Karten festsetzen kann, um sie dann in der linken Ansicht schnell durchgehen zu können.

Oh und es sollte auch möglich sein in allen Karten zu suchen. Es nervt immer ein wenig wenn man von der Klasse zu neutral springen muss, evtl. auch nicht alle karten sondern eigentlich nur eine Funktion, die zu der aktuell gewählten klasse auch in den Neutralen sucht, bzw. sie anzeigt.

Wird jedes Deck zu einem Guide? Das wird aber schnell unübersichtlich. Ich finde das sollte man trennen können.

Und Umlaute funktionieren im Guide nicht. Das wäre wichtig, da es den Lesefluss stört.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2014)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich fände es toll wenn man in der Kartenansicht z.b. dieser hier http://hearthstone.b.../Leerwandler-48, einfach auf die Karte drauf klicken könnte und automatisch kopiert er mir den richtigen Code in die Zwischenablage, sodass ich es in Kommentaren und Foren verwenden kann.



Die Verhandlungen mit den Browser-Herstellern die Sicherheitsrichtlinien aufzuheben, um regulär für [font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"]window[/font][font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"].[/font][font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"]clipboardData aufzuheben, werden sicher toll. ^^ Soll heißen, dass ist nicht ohne weiteres Möglich, außer der User senkt seine Sicherheitseinstellungen vom Browser.[/font]
[font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"]
[/font]
[font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"]Ich kann zumindest bei Mouseover das Feld komplett markieren.[/font]

[font="Consolas, Menlo, Monaco,"]Fürs Forum/Kommentare klicke bei Verlinkungen einfach auf "BBCode". [/font]


----------



## Eyora (18. Januar 2014)

Ah, ok. Das wusste ich nicht, mit den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen. Das mit dem BBCode probiere ich mal aus.

Leerwandler cool es klappt.

Leerwandler ach so ist das gemeint.

Ne Anleitung wäre nicht schlecht (ich hoffe das ich nicht der einzige bin, der dafür zu doof ist.  ), die bestehende schein nur zum erstellen von Homepages zu sein.

Also in den Kommentaren klappt die Vorschau mit dem BBCode nicht. Hier im Forum schon. Und in der SB muss ich die URL rein kopieren.

Der Link der selbsterstellten Karte hat einen Fehler.

Super nun klappt es. ???? Aber nur wenn ich es zweimal direkt hintereinander poste beim ersten mal zeigt er den kopierten Text aber ohne [/img] an.

Wieso klappt das in unserem Forum aber hier nicht?

http://tsw.phoenixem...80.0#postid-936

Oder bin ich wirklich zu doof?


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2014)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ne Anleitung wäre nicht schlecht (ich hoffe das ich nicht der einzige bin, der dafür zu doof ist.  ), die bestehende schein nur zum erstellen von Homepages zu sein.



Ist notiert.



> Also in den Kommentaren klappt die Vorschau mit dem BBCode nicht. Hier im Forum schon. Und in der SB muss ich die URL rein kopieren.



Aus guten Gründen konnte man noch nie und wird auch niemals in den Kommentaren Bilder direkt anzeigen können. ^^



> Der Link der selbsterstellten Karte hat einen Fehler.



Ist korrigiert. Da fehlte das / im schließenden Tag.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2014)

Man könnte doch auf der Seite bei den Datenbanken Warhammer rausschmeißen und dafür die Hearthstone-DB verlinken. Oder ist das noch zu früh?


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Man könnte doch auf der Seite bei den Datenbanken Warhammer rausschmeißen und dafür die Hearthstone-DB verlinken. Oder ist das noch zu früh?



Das ist nicht zu früh, ich habs nur übersehen. ^^ Die Warhammer-Datenbank ist seit Dezember ja bereits abgeschaltet.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2014)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wird jedes Deck zu einem Guide? Das wird aber schnell unübersichtlich. Ich finde das sollte man trennen können.



Erst ausprobieren, dann fragen ^^ Nein, Guide wird es erst, wenn man das Deck mit der dafür bereits seit Launch eingebauten Funktion auch sichtbar stellt und auch wenigstens einmal einen Text gespeichert hat.



> Und Umlaute funktionieren im Guide nicht. Das wäre wichtig, da es den Lesefluss stört.




Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Eyora (20. Januar 2014)

Erst ausprobieren, dann fragen.

Hab ich ja. Jedes meiner Decks wurde ein Guide, daher die Frage. Ich schau nochmal genauer nach der Funktion. Dank dir.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2014)

Eyora schrieb:


> Erst ausprobieren, dann fragen.
> 
> Hab ich ja. Jedes meiner Decks wurde ein Guide, daher die Frage. Ich schau nochmal genauer nach der Funktion. Dank dir.



Eigentlich nicht - du siehst nur deine eigenen immer in der Liste. Es fehlte bisher nur die Abfrage, ob dazu auch schon mal was gespeichert wurde. Das ist jetzt behoben.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.6 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Karten-Editor enthält nun Vorlagen aller Texte der Karten (für Titel und Text).
- Beim ändern der Kartenzusammenstellung von Guides werden die Likes nun nicht mehr gelöscht.
- Umlaute werden in Guides nun korrekt dargestellt.

*Version 0.4.5 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Karten mit 0 Manakosten werden wieder dargestellt
- Das Suchergebnis von Guides wird jetzt korrekt dargestellt
- Tooltips zu Guides funktionieren jetzt korrekt

*Version 0.4.4 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Daten und Karten auf Build 1.0.0.4458 aktualisiert
- Fehlende Krieger-Option bei Diener-Auswahlrahmen im Karteneditor hinzugefügt.
- Social Buttons integriert, damit Datenbank-Inhalte auf Facebook/Twitter/Google+ geteilt werden können
- Spoiler-Funktion dem Guide-Editor hinzugefügt, um größere Blöcke bauen zu können.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.8 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Lokalisierte Karten und Tooltips sind nun verfÃ¼gbar fÃ¼r:
|- Deutsch, Englisch, Russisch, FranzÃ¶sisch, Spanisch, Polnisch, Italienisch. Koreanisch, Chinesisch folgen.
- Ihr kÃ¶nnt die Sprache der Datenbank dazu wechseln, jedoch ist die MenÃ¼fÃ¼hrung jeweils Englisch (ausgenommen deutsche Datenbank)
- In den Guide legt ihr nun fest, in welcher Sprache diese verfasst sind.
- Die Karten-QualitÃ¤ts-Farben in Guides werden nun korrekt dargestellt.
- Erstellte Karten kÃ¶nnen jetzt geliked werden.
- Eure Ãbersicht der erstellten Karten kÃ¶nnt ihr jetzt verlinken.


----------



## Nayfal (24. Januar 2014)

FeaturewÃ¼nsche:

- eine "last edited" Funktion in den Deck-Guides. Auf lange Sicht wÃ¤r es gut zu wissen, wann der Autor seinen Guide und sein Deck zuletzt editiert hat. Man kann dann darauf schlieÃen, wie aktuell der Guide noch ist.

- Anzahl der Kommentare in der Deck-Guide Ãbersicht, damit man sieht, Ã¼ber welche Guides viel diskutiert wird. Eventuell die Spalte "Karten" entfernen. 30 Karten sollten die meisten Deck-Guides beinhalten. Diese Information brÃ¤uchte ich zumindest nicht unbedingt in der Ãbersicht.

- Anzeige der Manakurve des Decks und Anzahl Minions / Spells.


Bedienbarkeit:
Finde ich persÃ¶nlich bisher sehr gut. Anfangs hab ich ein wenig suchen mÃ¼ssen, wo ich denn jetzt einen Guide zu meinem frisch erstellten Deck schreiben kann. Die FunktionalitÃ¤t Guide schreiben/editieren ist komfortabel und einfach, die FormatierungsmÃ¶glichkeiten umfassend.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2014)

Danke für das Feedback. 
Die Aktualisierungszeiten werden tatsächlich schon gespeichert, aber noch nicht ausgegeben. Habe die Featurewünsche aufgenommen. 
Hättest du Ideen für die Darstellung der Manakurve?


----------



## Nayfal (24. Januar 2014)

WÃ¼rde die Manakurve so darstellen, wie sie Spiel schon angezeigt wird. Quasi als Balkendiagramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie auf diesem Screenshot, allerdings von 0-10 (oder 12 fÃ¼r den Bergriesen).


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.9 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Beim Speichern von Builds/Decks könnt ihr nun direkt zum Guide-Editor springen
- Das Aktualisierungsdatum wird bei Guides ausgegeben
- Kommentar-Zahlen werden in den Guide-Übersichtstabellen ausgegeben


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.10 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Mehr Informationen in Deckguides verfügbar: Kosten, Angriff, Lebensenergie, Mechaniken
Bsp.: http://hearthstone.buffed.de/guide/Randuin-Wrynn-Fun-Deck-46
- Auf Mobilgeräten kann man im Kartenbrowser wieder durch die Karten wechseln.


----------



## Nayfal (28. Januar 2014)

Wow, das ging ja schnell mit der Umsetzung der Featurewünsche!   

Eine Sache noch. Statistik über die Kartentypen des Decks (Anzahl Diener, Anzahl Zauber, Anzahl Waffen).
Entweder einfach als Text oder optisch schöner als Kreisdiagramm.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2014)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Eine Sache noch. Statistik über die Kartentypen des Decks (Anzahl Diener, Anzahl Zauber, Anzahl Waffen).
> Entweder einfach als Text oder optisch schöner als Kreisdiagramm.



Dann schau mal nach. ^^


----------



## Nayfal (28. Januar 2014)

Beeindruckendes Tempo!   
Kannst du bitte bei Blizzard anfangen und denen zeigen, wie schnell man Wünsche umsetzen kann? 

Mal überlegen was noch cool wär... Wahrscheinlich isses dann schon reingepatcht bevor wir wissen, dass wir es wollen.

Edit:
Ha, ich weiß noch was. 
Im Moment werden die Karten in den Deckguides nach Alphabet sortiert. Glaub es wär besser sie nach Manakosten aufsteigend sortieren zu lassen. Fürs Nachbauen eines Decks im Spiel ist das komfortabler.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2014)

Naja, noch habe ich eingeplante Zeit für die Datenbank und würde das gern so umfangreich nutzen, wie nur möglich.
Die grundsätzlichen Sachen sind halt schon drin, daher ist jeder kreative Input willkommen.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.11 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Guide-Editor erweitert um Klassen-Tags, zum einfachen einfügen der Klassen-Namen
- Guide-Darstellung erweitert um Kartentyp-Statistiken.
- Diverse Fehlerbehebungen


----------



## Pandha (30. Januar 2014)

- Die Zusammenfassung der Karten als Liste auf der rechten Seite (sowohl beim Deckbau als auch bei den Deckguides) und die Karten beim Deckbau im Hauptfenster sollten nach Mana sortierbar sein. So werden die Karten auch in Hearthstone sortiert und erleichtert das Nachbauen der Decks.

-  Es gibt eine Karte die mehr als 12 Mana kostet: Geschmolzender Riese für 20 Mana. Wenn man bei Deckbuilder nach Manakosten filtert kann man den Geschmolzenen Riesen nicht filtern. Man muss es unter "Allen" Karten suchen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

*Version 0.4.12 (Beta) (HS Patch: 1.0.0.4458)*
- Sortierungs-Möglichkeit für Karten-Browser, Deck-Builder und die Sammlung hinzugefügt.
- Filter-Möglichkeiten verändert, so dass alle Karten mit Werten von 10+ (Leben, Angriff, Kosten) korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## Nayfal (31. Januar 2014)

In den Deckguides werden werden die Karten immer noch nach Alphabet sortiert.

Ich wollte in einem Guide die Karte "Die Münze" verlinken. Scheinbar gibt es die nicht in der Datenbank. Vermutlich, weil man sie auch nicht zum Deck bauen verwenden kann.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2014)

Nayfal schrieb:


> In den Deckguides werden werden die Karten immer noch nach Alphabet sortiert.



Mache ich heute noch.



> Ich wollte in einem Guide die Karte "Die Münze" verlinken. Scheinbar gibt es die nicht in der Datenbank. Vermutlich, weil man sie auch nicht zum Deck bauen verwenden kann.



Mh, ich lasse sie dann in der Live-Suche über das Einfüge-Tool auftauchen.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2014)

Die Tabellen-Sortierung hat grundsätzlich noch eine leichte Macke, aber die Anpassungen sollten den Wünschen jetzt entsprechen. ^^
http://hearthstone.buffed.de/guide/Rampyish-Druid-73


----------



## Karedin (1. Februar 2014)

ich hoffe ich wiederhole niemanden aber ich habe heute mal probiert eine eigene Karte zu erstellen und eigentlich hat alles den Anforderung genügt, Bild war JGP und alle Textfelder nicht zu lang aber wenn ich dann auf "Formular absenden" gehen will, damit ich das Bild noch zuschneiden kann, passiert einfach nichts. Er lädt kurz und dann war's das. Kann mir wer da vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ich habe es mit Opera und Google Chrome probiert, hat beides nicht geklappt.

MfG


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2014)

Das Bild scheitert an unserem Upload-Filter, der auf bestimmte Merkmale aus Sicherheitsgründen prüft. Das ist ein False-Positive, d.h. in deinem Bild ist nichts gefährliches ^^ aber ähnliche Merkmale von Inhalten, die wir prüfen. Speicher es einfach nochmal bspw. per Infranview neu ab, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Benerys (4. Februar 2014)

Hey zusammen,

hiermit reiche ich gleich mehrere Vorschläge ein. Zum "UI" der Datenbank würde ich vorschlagen, die grauen Inhalts-Bereiche mit einem Warcraft-artigen Pergament-Look zu versehen, sämtliche grauen Trennbereiche mit einem hölzernen braunen Hearthstone-/Warcraft-Look. Optisch außerdem schön wäre, wenn die Vorschau-Icons anstatt den WoW-Karten eine Mini-Version (Bild) der Hearthstone-Karte sowie deren Fähigkeiten zeigen würden. Ebenfalls nett wären Icons (u.A. Für die Navigationsleiste), die im Hearhstone/Warcraft-Look gehalten sind. Da der Suchbereich bestimmt wichtig ist, sollte er meiner Meinung nach à la Google in der Mitte und ins Auge stechend platziert werden. Dafür vielleicht um die Sucheingabe ein blaues Leuchten+Hearthstone-Kartentisch-Hintergrund (Grauer Bereich drumherum)? In den Menüpunkten würde ich "Karten" zu "Karten-Browser" umbenennen und alle Unterpunkte bis auf den Fun-Editor übernehmen. Der Editor sollte dann bei "Sonstiges" platziert werden.  Ähnlich wie bei den Patch-Notes von WoW wäre es zudem schön, wenn  "Neue Karten" angezeigt wird mit einem jeweiligen Einführungsdatum à la "Neue Karten vor 5 Wochen hinzugefügt". 

Grüße nach Fürth und in die Redaktion buffed


----------



## ex4mo (5. Februar 2014)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

Erst einmal: Die Hearthstone-Datenbank ist super. Hier möchte ich einmal auf eine Sache Hinweisen, die mich momentan am meisten stört und ungemein den Lesefluss hemmt:

Der Text der rechten Box *Informationen zur Hearthstone-Datenbank* hat keinen Abstand zum linken Rand der Box. Screenshot ist beigefügt. 

Es handelt sich hierbei insbesondere um die CSS-Klasse 
	
	



```
panel-body
```
, der die Klasse 
	
	



```
no-padding
```
 hinzugefügt wurde.

Vielen Dank für die sonst schöne Datenbank!

Grüße,
Examo


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis - da sollte eigentlich smart-no-padding stehen um nur bei kleinen Auflösungen den Abstand raus zu nehmen ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2014)

Benerys schrieb:


> Optisch außerdem schön wäre, wenn die Vorschau-Icons anstatt den WoW-Karten eine Mini-Version (Bild) der Hearthstone-Karte sowie deren Fähigkeiten zeigen würden.


Wie genau ist das gemeint? 



> Da der Suchbereich bestimmt wichtig ist, sollte er meiner Meinung nach à la Google in der Mitte und ins Auge stechend platziert werden.


Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt.





> Ähnlich wie bei den Patch-Notes von WoW wäre es zudem schön, wenn  "Neue Karten" angezeigt wird mit einem jeweiligen Einführungsdatum à la "Neue Karten vor 5 Wochen hinzugefügt".


Das passiert zu selten.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2014)

- Die Suchbox ist mittlerweile mittig platziert.
- Das Menü oben ist etwas umgestellt.
Noch ein Mini-Feature: In den Guides kann man jetzt zwischen dem Text und der Karten-Darstellung hin und herschalten. Die Karten werden erst beim Umschalten geladen, d.h. es entsteht hier auch kein zusätzlich ungewollter Lade-Traffic.

Bsp: http://hearthstone.buffed.de/guide/Suses-Mid-Range-Billo-Druide-4


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn man im Deckbuilder durch die Karten geht kommen bei den neutralen Karten nach den Karten mit 1 Mana kosten die mit 10 Mna kosten.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn man im Deckbuilder durch die Karten geht kommen bei den neutralen Karten nach den Karten mit 1 Mana kosten die mit 10 Mna kosten.



Danke 

Javascript-Object/Array-Index-Sort \o/ 
Das zu fixen dauert etwas, ich stelle momentan die Datenbank noch mal um, so dass die Multilingualität nicht direkt über Cookies sondern die URL definiert wird. Das ist nicht so trivial und frisst grad viel zeit.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

Mir ist noch ne Kleinigkeit (?) aufgefallen: In der Liste der Deckguides passen sich die Namen der Klassen nicht an die Sprache an. Betroffen davon ist die Class-Spalte in der Deckliste/-tabelle.

Beispiel: 
Sprache auf Deutsch
Jäger Rush Deck -> Klasse = Jäger

Umstellung auf Englisch
Jäger Rush Deck -> Class= Jäger

Ich hoffe ich konnte rüber bringen, was ich meine.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mir ist noch ne Kleinigkeit (?) aufgefallen: In der Liste der Deckguides passen sich die Namen der Klassen nicht an die Sprache an. Betroffen davon ist die Class-Spalte in der Deckliste/-tabelle.



Das sollte mit der aktuell vorgenommenen Umstellung dann passen.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

"Arena-Deck" ist so nicht praktikabel. 
Der Unterschied zu Klassendecks ist ja, dass man zufällig was bekommt und das auch durchaus mehr wie 2 Karten in einem Deck sein dürfen. Ein Deck über den Deckbuilder zu basteln und dann als Arena-Deck zu speichern bringt dann nichts. Wenn man sein Deck als Arena-Deck einstellen kann und dann die Kartengrenze aufhebt, kann man sich zumindest nette Erinnerungen an frühere Arenaruns basteln.

Auch die Guides sehen für die Arena anders aus: In der Regel (zumindest so, wie es mir als begegnet ist) schreibt man keinen Guide für ein bestimmtes Deck, so wie es bisher wäre (dass das nichts bringt, kann man sich wohl denken), sondern hat sog. Tier-listen: Alle Karten bekommen dabei eine Wertung. Man könnte es sich als eine "sortierte Liste" vorstellen von der besten Karte bis hin zur schlechtesten. Dazu schreibt man dann noch, warum eine Karte jene Bewertung erhalten hat.
Diese Listen sind dann je nachdem durchaus für Klassen oder auch klassenunabhängig.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Auch die Guides sehen für die Arena anders aus: In der Regel (zumindest so, wie es mir als begegnet ist) schreibt man keinen Guide für ein bestimmtes Deck, so wie es bisher wäre (dass das nichts bringt, kann man sich wohl denken), sondern hat sog. Tier-listen: Alle Karten bekommen dabei eine Wertung. Man könnte es sich als eine "sortierte Liste" vorstellen von der besten Karte bis hin zur schlechtesten. Dazu schreibt man dann noch, warum eine Karte jene Bewertung erhalten hat.
> Diese Listen sind dann je nachdem durchaus für Klassen oder auch klassenunabhängig.



Kannst du mir ein Darstellungs-Mokup davon machen, wie du dir das vorstellst?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein Darstellungs-Mokup davon machen, wie du dir das vorstellst?



Wenn du mir ein bisschen Zeit gibst gern. Ich quäl mich grad mit ner Klausurvorbereitung. 
Ich würd's dann morgen oder übermorgen hier posten.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn du mir ein bisschen Zeit gibst gern. Ich quäl mich grad mit ner Klausurvorbereitung.
> Ich würd's dann Morgen oder übermorgen hier posten.



Ich kann momentan eh nur an der Umstellung basteln - von daher, kein Stress ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2014)

*Version: 0.5 (Beta)*
- Umstellung der Sprachauswahl auf URL-Struktur. Keine Cookie-Unterscheidung mehr
- Änderung/Anpassung der URLs auf /[LOCALE{2}]/[REST]
- Anpassung der globalen Suche an die Sprachversionen
- Sprachdarstellungs-Fehler in der Guide-Übersicht behoben
- Darstellungsfehler in der Guide-Ansicht behoben
- Fehler behoben, durch den in der Guide-Übersicht mit dem Suchfeld nicht mehr nach Guides gesucht werden konnte
- Tooltip-Script an Sprachumstellung angepasst


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2014)

10.000 Zeichen sind für nen Guide zu wenig.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 10.000 Zeichen sind für nen Guide zu wenig.



15.000 sollten erstmal reichen.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2014)

*Version 0.6.2 (Beta)*
- Anpassungenen für Hearthstone Build 1.0.0.0.4944 (Release)
- Hinzugefügt: Übersicht der angelegten Karten-Sammlungen
- Hinzugefügt: [url="http://hearthstone.buffed.de/cardback/list/"]Karten-Rücken[/url]
- Aktualisiert: Erfolge
- Diverse Fehlerkorrekturen


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2014)

Der KARTEN-Editor akzeptiert jetzt auch wieder Texte.


----------

